# PMG and RTJW



## rtjw (Mar 16, 2006)

Nope, not what you think its gonna be.

It is actually an apology. I have been talking with a lot of people lately about a lot of different things. 

A while back when the Penworld article came out, I posted a thread on the IAP about the PMG. A lot of things were said and alot of things were done. Since then I have spoken with many IAP members and several PMG members. It was today that I got an email from a PMG member that I respect very highly that has made me to decide to do this. I have never had correspndence with them before until today and I am glad they wrote. I would like to publicly apologize to the PMG, Rich Kleinhenz, Pat Lawson, and others that have been effected by that thread. I said some things that I should not have. Some of the things said were feelings I had about a subject I knew nothing about. In the last months I have learned a lot about some PMG members. Have spent time on the phone with them and wrote many PM's and emails. Some feelings have changed and some have stayed the same. The biggest is that I have learned alot about some people. More than I want to in some cases. I have learned that nothing can be changed by doing it negatively. So I will now change things with a more positive outlook. 

So, to those effected, I apologize. I know this will not mend everything, but hopefully it will start something.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 16, 2006)

Johnny,
Not everyone can do what you just did and I for one congratulate you for being "big" enough to apologize publicly.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 16, 2006)

Johnny,
Thaks for posting this.  It's easy for any of us to let our adrenaline kick in and write some things before we know all the facts.  It's much harder to come back later an apologize for it.  So, thanks again for posting this; like you said, hopefully it will help start mending things.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 16, 2006)

You are a true gentleman Johnny


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Johnny, as a non-PMG member, I also want to congratulate you for making this public statement.  I may even have to say something nice about Aggies some day.


----------



## PatLawson (Mar 16, 2006)

I will say only this regarding Johnny's sincerity and his intentions, - time will tell.
A few words of apology do not make anyone a courageous hero in my book. An apology is the very least Johnny could do. It is not some great act of benevolence he is bestowing upon us. Actions over time show a person's true character.
Time will tell.

Pat Lawson


----------



## rtjw (Mar 16, 2006)

Pat, I appreciate your comments. Only time will tell. It goes for everyone involved. I have been trying to have a dialogue for a while and hope that it continues. Like I said in my email to you today. I am willing to go half way if everyone else is also. Actions do speak louder than words. Thanks for posting a comment on the IAP and Yahoo. Hope you will post on TPS also. It would be good to have on all three sites.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 16, 2006)

Pat, I see it as an act of contrition, not an act of benevolence.


----------



## rtjw (Mar 16, 2006)

Ron, are you catholic?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 16, 2006)

contrition: remorse for wrongdoing
benevolence: an inclination to perform charitable acts

It doesn't make a difference what I am, in this thread what is more important is how you view your apology. 

Will you enlighten us?


----------



## RonMc1954 (Mar 16, 2006)

BRAVO!!! Johnny


----------



## rtjw (Mar 16, 2006)

"a sorrow of soul and a hatred of sin committed, with a firm purpose of not sinning in the future".  Defined by the Council of Trent between 1545 and 1563. 

Sorry for getting religious.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Johnny,
I am not a member of ThePenShop.net for one reason. I have no way of
knowing the truth of this, but, I've been told that PMG bashing is a
favorite pastime, or it was at the beginning,  for some of your more
vocal highly esteemed members. For that reason I choose not to register
becauae I would find it difficult to keep my mouth shut and just did
not want to listen to what those members had to say. They had no reason
to listen to reason and seemed to get their kicks by belitteling htose
of us who were members. I was sick of hearing it over on the IAP and
could see no reason to join the ranks at the PenShop.net. I suppose if
your apology is sincere then  as the PenShop.net final authority you
will try to curb the negaive tone to some of the discussions that are
targeted to the PMG, the IAP and generally to anyone not a penshop.net
member. If my information is not correct, then I stand corrected and
this post can be deleted, ignored, or whatever seems appropriate.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 16, 2006)

Don, on Feb 2 Johnny issued a moritorium on the bashing of the PMG or it's members at TPS. Any such posts are to be deleted without question. Just thought I'd share that for the benefit of all.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't want to start an argument and I'm glad to hear of the moritorium, but words spoken are like guns fired...the damage is done, the words and bullets can't be called back. Deleting the messages and issuing apologies does not delete the damage they did. Time will heal some of the wounds and reveal the sincerity of the apology. I personally hope it all works out in due time. Thanks for sharing.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Don, on Feb 2 Johnny issued a moritorium on the bashing of the PMG or it's members at TPS. Any such posts are to be deleted without question. Just thought I'd share that for the benefit of all.


----------



## rtjw (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I don't want to start an argument and I'm glad to hear of the moritorium, but words spoken are like guns fired...the damage is done, the words and bullets can't be called back. Deleting the messages and issuing apologies does not delete the damage they did. Time will heal some of the wounds and reveal the sincerity of the apology. I personally hope it all works out in due time. Thanks for sharing.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Don I appreciate your comments and like you have said Time will only tell. Just as I have to done things wrong so have others. We have to accept those things and go on. But the only way things are to change is if not only I but everyone meet each other half way. So I have stepped out and tried. I will see who is there to shake my hand.


----------



## rtjw (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Hello Johnny,
> I am not a member of ThePenShop.net for one reason. I have no way of
> knowing the truth of this, but, I've been told that PMG bashing is a
> ...



I just wanted to say something on this too. It was exactly like what happened with me. I had some wrong information. So when I found out that I had wrong info, I stood corrected and apologized. As I have always said, if I am wrong i am the first to stand up and say so and apologize.

Like you, not wanting to start an argument, why would you feel the need to post the exact same thing on YAHOO. You see, some people on TPS bashed some people. But some other people bashed me also. This just seems to be like one of those posts. Maybe just trying to kick the dog a little. I posted my apology on all three forums because it was owed to YAHOO, even though I have never posted over there I dont think. Just wondering. Meet you in the middle?


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 17, 2006)

No dog kicking here. Not trying to get anything started. I posted the same response to your post in the two places I have access to. I can't post on the third. Why are you upset that I posted on Yahoo? Its the same thing I said here. There are some who only visit Y! and others who just visit IAP. You felt that both forums, actually three,  needed to hear what you had to say, why is it wrong that I felt the same. Now I don't understand. I'm closer to the middle than I was but I don't suppose either of us are there yet. Maybe some day we will all be there! Thanks Johnny.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by rtjw_[br
> I just wanted to say something on this too. It was exactly like what happened with me. I had some wrong information. So when I found out that I had wrong info, I stood corrected and apologized. As I have always said, if I am wrong i am the first to stand up and say so and apologize.
> 
> Like you, not wanting to start an argument, why would you feel the need to post the exact same thing on YAHOO. You see, some people on TPS bashed some people. But some other people bashed me also. This just seems to be like one of those posts. Maybe just trying to kick the dog a little. I posted my apology on all three forums because it was owed to YAHOO, even though I have never posted over there I dont think. Just wondering. Meet you in the middle?


----------



## rtjw (Mar 17, 2006)

I can understand. Thanks for not kicking the dog anymore.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Mar 17, 2006)

I submitted this reply on the Yahoo Penturners site to Johnny's message --------

Hi Johnny,

My name is Joe Feeney, also known as Gulfcoast on all the pen sites.

I followed your adventure of what I thought was over reaction with some dismay as I am a member of the PMG and was lucky enough to have a photo of my pens included in the Pen World article.

It sounds like you are very sincere in your apology, and speaking fpr myself, I thank you, as it does take an inordinate effort to admit to have spoken in haste, and possibly incorrectly.

Again, thank you Johnny,
Joe


----------



## airrat (Mar 17, 2006)

I am glad to see some of the members I respect here coming to terms with each other.  If we all stand together and promote the "penturning" society we only make it much stronger.  I know not everyone can see eye to eye, and its easier to type out a flame then it is if it was spoken in person.  However, I do believe it is harder to type out an apology for its then written where everyone can see it.
Johnny, thanks for doing this.  Keep up the work with TPS.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 17, 2006)

"Words are like poison, they sink down inside."
Lyle Lovett


----------

